# Markos ADA30C Shrimpery - Baby TB 11/13/13



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have a nice start, I like the way you but in the different substrates.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Markos ADA30C Shrimpery*

Nice start. I wish the sponge was black, but this will come along well. 

This looks about 8 gallons?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

GMYukonon24s said:


> You have a nice start, I like the way you but in the different substrates.


thanks. ive always wanted to try a sand foreground.
too bad it will take forever to fill in.



MABJ said:


> Nice start. I wish the sponge was black, but this will come along well.
> 
> This looks about 8 gallons?


me too. but i will likely swap it out with a stainless steel intake cover. though just having a sponge prefilter is pretty useful for more than just keeping shrimp out.

yep. its a 30C cube, just under 8 gal.
i know that preferably a 20 gal should be used for stability, but im think if i do a 1 gal WC every other day, that should make the water chemistry pretty stable.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Markos ADA30C Shrimpery*

Actually I think this should be perfect. I'd consider some Salvinia minima to suck up excess nutrients, but past that, I've actually got CRS thriving -- but not breeding -- in a 2 gal.

I do not do water changes. I find they bother them more than anything. 

Mine really aren't breeding because the space is too small, but you should be golden.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

MABJ said:


> Actually I think this should be perfect. I'd consider some Salvinia minima to suck up excess nutrients, but past that, I've actually got CRS thriving -- but not breeding -- in a 2 gal.
> 
> I do not do water changes. I find they bother them more than anything.
> 
> Mine really aren't breeding because the space is too small, but you should be golden.


thats great news 
i havent bothered checking my nitrogenous, and dont even have a TDS meter yet. no need while im waiting for the tank to cycle. ill probably check on ammonia and nitrates in a week. and im just using tap to cycle the tank. ill swap it out for remineralized RODI before i add the shrimp.

on the plus side, my plants are actually pearling. and the CO2 is set low (about 1bps), but it seems to be plenty for em:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Markos ADA30C Shrimpery*

Ya you need a ss filter guard 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tanks progressing nicely. still have nitrites though... once they drop ill add a few otos. then when i can keep the temps lower, ill invest in some cool shrimp


















































h4n, do you make stainless steel intake strainers?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the growth in this tank is excellent - particularly since im using next to no CO2, and most of the plants are supposed to be slow growers anyway. there was at one point diatoms, and for a few days a single tuft of BBA, but now the tank is spotless. the best part is i next to never do water changes (since im not dosing anything), and only need to drop in a zucchini slice once a week to make sure the otos are happy. 

FTS:









Otos munching on zucchini:

































this one prefers to work for his food and keep the tank clean:

























m. pteporus 'threadleaf' and f. fontanus:









f. fontanus has grown in very nicely, and fast:









new buce:









e. parviflorus 'dwarf' - a new favorite of mine:









ramshorn racing to get to the zuc:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the TBs are in! got 5 from speedie, and they are absolutely amazing. got a panda, shadow panda, king kong, wine red, and blue bolt. i only managed to get shots of the king kong, wine red, and shadow panda. i love how shiny their carapaces look. 
king kong:









shadow panda:









wine red:










pics of the blue bolt to come when i see him.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

got a shot of the blue bolt


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhhh i'm so jealous! I cant wait to get a TB tank set up. Awesome shrimp Marko!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks. 
they are so awesome looking. im really hopeful that they start breeding for me (once they reach adult size - they are about .75" right now). 
im kinda concerned about my kh being 2 today, a little bit higher than preferred, not sure why, since i have ADA AS and use RO water. ill have to test my RO water (maybe i need to change my membrane), and then test it after remineralizing (though the mosura mineral plus ultra says it does not affect KH). if both are dont have carbonates, then ill assume its the ADA sand i used as a foreground that has some carbonate in it. if thats the case ill just wait and see if the shrimp can breed at the kh. if not, then ill go through the pain of removing the sand.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Wine Red is gorgeous!

Thanks for always posting such great pictures.


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

I dig the layout and the fauna. So friggin sweet. Good luck breeding!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

since you want a black sponge, pick up one of the filter sponges for a fluval edge. they work perfectly on smaller eheim intakes!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

somewhatshocked said:


> The Wine Red is gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks for always posting such great pictures.


i love him/her. cant decide whos better looking, the ruby or the blue bolt.

not always. the king kong and blue bolt are blurry - part out of focus, part shakiness (no tripod). 



dbot said:


> I dig the layout and the fauna. So friggin sweet. Good luck breeding!


thank you. 
just got to get the remaining BBA out that popped up from 2 weeks with no CO2 (the tank gets very light CO2 - .5bps - so far it doesnt seem to bother the shrimp in the least, they are all walking all around and picking at stuff). im using H2O2 spot treatments and never use more than .4ml a day, with one day between treatments. shrimp dont seem to notice. 
im keeping a journal with all the tanks params, and anything done, so if i notice the shrimp acting weird i can look and see what it might have been.



bostoneric said:


> since you want a black sponge, pick up one of the filter sponges for a fluval edge. they work perfectly on smaller eheim intakes!


not bothering with a sponge. got myself an SS filter guard. works great.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

added some blue diamond neos from soothing shrimp yesterday. they are looking awesome. the males have a gorgeous deep blue tone to them, and the majority of the females are a jet black. im hoping to start culling after a few months to try and get the females to be only black-dark blue, and only dark blue males, instead of having some brown females and some grey males.

ruby red:

















BKK:

















blue diamond male:


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Great addition. The blue diamonds do have an elegant look about them and throw some cool patterns and colors. Thats a great mix of shrimp, really hope they all start breeding for you!!


----------



## iano7000 (Apr 21, 2012)

Great looking tank. Good photos too, what type of camera are you using?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Duck5003 said:


> Great addition. The blue diamonds do have an elegant look about them and throw some cool patterns and colors. Thats a great mix of shrimp, really hope they all start breeding for you!!


what kind of patterns do you get from them?
thanks. i hope so too.



iano7000 said:


> Great looking tank. Good photos too, what type of camera are you using?


thank you.
its a canon eos rebel.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> what kind of patterns do you get from them?
> thanks. i hope so too.
> 
> I get dark blue, light blue, black, brown, some have what i can only describe as a rili pattern. dark head and tail with more transparent midsection
> ...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

just noticed now how one of my females has a bit of rili pattern to her. she seems pretty high quality though, just cuz she definitely is dark blue, where most others are black and some even dark brown.
i feed a bit of "complete veggie" from somewhatshocked, and just as advertised, they were a massive hit. everything else ive fed so far (mosura, hikari shrimp, hikari algae wafers, and blanched zuch) managed to get some attention from the otos, and maybe 1-2 shrimp at a time. the complete veggie drew everyone which made for some good pictures - too bad the king kong and pandas were late to the party and i already put my camera away. it was kinda cool though how the shrimp braved the presence of the otos (and even climbed over em) to get at the food.

lured in by the smell









ruby red feeding

















ruby red sharing with a blue diamond









blue diamond sharing with an oto









blue diamond female going in









blue bolt working his way in

































oto full after feeding:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so after a 2 day hot streak, all the TBs are still going strong. tank got up to 25.1C, but they acted like nothing was wrong and kept on walking around while pecking at the floor for food. 
but yesterday when i measured my NO3-, it was at 15ppm (when normally its between 0 and about 2.5ppm). it did that very suddenly, so i suspect it was the root tab i added under the echinodorus. but the shrimp still dont seem to care, so ill slowly pull it out with water changes. im also not adding food til i get it to 10ppm or less (they have an IAL in there for biofilm, and moss, and crypts with some melting leaves, so they wont be hungry i think).
which brings up the c. wendtii brown. i think it has K deficiency. what do you all think:









everything i can find (which isnt much) seems to show that K supplementation is ok with TBs. so ill increase the dose if i cant find anything saying that they dont like it. i will add some potash under the crypts (will help more than water column dosing, and affect the shrimp less). 

here is the blue bolt yesterday, not caring and totally content:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well i have got the nitrates down to 5-10 for a while now. just never updated. 
my bkk was feeling photogenic.

















they are all growing. i hope they start breeding for me soon.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i got a berried blue diamond neo!
now id love even more for a TB to be berried, but all in due time. 

here are pics of the super pregers shrimpy:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Grats


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks.
see a second one berried today


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

after not seeing the ruby red for 2-3 days (i figured she just molted and was hiding, pretty normal stuff), she comes out berried! thats 3 berried shrimp in 3 days. the tank is on a roll.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats, that is one gorgeous shrimp


----------



## howze01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool stuff Marko! Love that BKK!!!!


----------



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome! I'll be setting up my shrimp tank this weekend. Perhaps in a month and a half or two you'll have some offspring available for sale for a local?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

depending on the survival rate, i may be able to part with a few. more likely ill have blue diamonds than TBs, but i could have both. shoot me a pm in that time and ill let you know.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tried feeding them some repashys community plus today. i was amazed at the feeding response i got. they all went for it and devoured a pretty massive chunk in only 3 hours (normally they still have some leftovers with the prepared food that i take out at around 12 hours). i recommend other shrimpers try it. 
and what i really like is that you can add other stuff too it. like i usually add some extra astaxanthin.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow, you have some stunning shrimp!


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Tank is looking great


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thank you


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

noticed today that the king kong is berried. 
cant promise pictures, because even noticing these shrimp are berried is hard. getting a pic of it would be nearly impossible. 
but i hope to take pics of some baby shrimps in due time...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Try to get pictures! I've never been able to get photos of any of my berried BKKs. 

Seems like they hide more when berried than other berried shrimp. Or maybe they're just harder to see because they're dark.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i think a bit of both.
i havent seen her in days before today. and my wine red only comes out every few days too - when i used to be able to see here instantly before she berried.
and with both, you can only see the berries from beneath - except when they fan their swimerrets or swim.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> got a shot of the blue bolt



Beautiful!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

got a pic of the berries (or rather of one of the berries) on the BKK. also, the first blue diamond to be berried is no longer berried, so im hoping to get a pic of a shrimplet soon.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

saw a shrimplet during my WC. so excited!









im fairly certain its a blue diamond, but i should see some TBs soon, cuz the ruby red is no longer berried.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

and here is a TB baby (please excuse the algae on the old C. parva leaf):


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the black king kong tried to hide from the camera. it didnt work:









the proud mom ruby red eating up to make a new batch of eggs (i hope):


----------



## oldskool559 (Aug 19, 2013)

beautiful shrimp!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks.

the baby wine red was up and about just now, so i snapped some pics. they arent perfect, but the little bugger is so tiny it was the best i could do:


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

These guys are all incredible! Won't the colors interbreed, though? Or would that just give you random colors, like a black one and a red one gets you black babies and red babies? I don't know too much about shrimpy genetics...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

some more shrimp pics.

baby blue diamond:










ruby red:










wine red - the only TB to reach subadult size thus far:



















shadow panda (looks like a panda in this photo):


----------

